# Koko Black



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

KOKOBLACK

167 Lygon St

CARLTON, 3053

Melbourne, AUSTRALIA

If you LOVE chocolate, and I do mean LOVE chocolate, and all things chocolate, then this is truly the place for you!

Make no mistake; this is a chocoholic's heaven, beyond compare!

Everything about this place was outstanding: The service, the attention to detail, the ambient atmosphere, the ...

More...


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

I was the first Head Barista, at the first Koko Black, funnily enough.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How cool - what a great fact - have you been back recently?

Has the vibe changed?


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

There was never a vibe.

This was years ago, pouring awful coffee. I moved into the kitchen to learn the intricacies of high-end specialised chocolate work instead. Wonderful experience. Did 70+hr weeks for about a year there. Hard, hard times, but learned a lot.


----------

